# Help! Mozilla Firefox Can't Find SOTW



## jbtsax (Jan 9, 2005)

The title says it all. All the other websites I haunt come up just fine. Anyone know of a fix?



John


----------



## BobbyC (May 17, 2007)

Not sure what to say except that I use Firefox with no problems.


----------



## DSotw (Jun 21, 2008)

Im not sure, but I think it might be SOTW itself. I use safari and sometimes the forum doesn't even load and the "cant find" comes up. Then i have to refresh it over and over again till i finally can view new posts. It used to have no problems until recently. I wonder if what you're getting is similar (despite using different browsers) . Either that or my connection has problems.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm reading your note via FireFox.

Just copy the url from the window of whatever browser you are using and paste it into the window of FireFox.

Aw heck, try this...

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/

See ya there!

(If you still have problems, it may be due to the configuration of your FireFox defaults for security, pop-up management, etc. Go to Tools - Options and tweak there.)


----------



## jbtsax (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks G. It is interesting that http://forum.saxontheweb.net comes up instantly, but http://saxontheweb.net does not. I will try your advice.

John


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm on FireFox 3.03 right now. I have no problem with any of the URL's mentioned above. They all work great.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm using 3.0.3 right now, everything seems to be fine.
But it seems like problem semi solved, its just I wanted to have some input.


----------



## jbtsax (Jan 9, 2005)

I just upgraded to 3.0.3 and everything is back to normal. Thanks everyone.



John


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

jbtsax said:


> Thanks G. It is interesting that http://forum.saxontheweb.net comes up instantly, but http://saxontheweb.net does not. I will try your advice.
> 
> John


I'm using IE8 Beta 2, but... Instead of http://saxontheweb.net, try http://www.saxontheweb.net for the main SOTW page. The forum is the same though.


----------

